# Brigstock Camp - Birgstock july 2012



## mykez (Aug 5, 2012)

History

Brigstock Camp built 1925 and over the years was used for an Emigration Camp, an Army Camp, ATS and Land Army Camp, US Army Training School, and in 1960 Stewarts & Lloyds Steelworks purchased Brigstock Camp for £23,000 at an auction. One hundred people moved from Scotland to work at the Steelworks and used Brigstock Camp for their living quarters and paid between £2.00 to £4.00 a week in rent and were allowed to stay up to nine months to allow them to find suitable accommodation. Many did so in the new expanding Corby.

History of the camp in brief.

55 Huts built 1925

Sold to war office in 1939, Army camp for world war 2

After the war was a home to 400 ATS Auxiliary Territorial Service Females until 1947.

Plans were drawn up for an open Borstal, but never happened.

American Army took over in 1951

Closed 1954

Opened in 1960 for Steelworkers accommodation .

Since the 60's remained mainly empty except for a Chicken Farm.

Great site and spent ages here, had a strange feel to the place, had to be very careful where I stood, a lot of loose floorboards, walls etc, I suggest going with a friend, too many nettles as well so make sure your wrapped up.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work chap...no pillbox shots though


----------



## mykez (Aug 5, 2012)

There wasn't any there I'm affraid.


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 5, 2012)

I beg to differ  Its tucked back up in the woods http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20090&highlight=brigstock I missed it on my first visit....its so well hidden


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

Awwww no way! I'll have to revisit next time I pass


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry bud I felt the same way when some kind chap on here asked me if I saw it lol


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

haha it's ok, would of made a nice finale to the collection. This place is only 1 mile from my partners house, I have always passed the site, but never looked at it until I saw a thread on here about it lol


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 6, 2012)

mykez said:


> There wasn't any there I'm affraid.



There's three


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

3? oh dear lol I didn't see any.


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great report, loving the old WW2 sites, got a list of old bases i must get on with !


----------



## mykez (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you kindly.

There's many many places that I want to check out.

I'm quite new to taking this seriously, found a nice little guide via google giving some hints and tips, what to do and not to do etc, how to explain yourself when you get caught and about the law its self.


----------



## shane.c (Aug 7, 2012)

good pics,


----------



## zender126 (Aug 7, 2012)

Interesting place, thanks for sharing


----------



## mykez (Aug 7, 2012)

No worries guys, thanks for showing an interest


----------



## night crawler (Aug 8, 2012)

Some good photos of an interesting looking place, I see the young lady is well kitted out for some exploring.


----------



## mykez (Aug 8, 2012)

I told her to keep trainers in the boot of the car at all times as we usually end up somewhere random and she is wearing flip flops lol was there any trainers in the boot, no lol


----------

